# How to set up a Bridge connection? (from Wifi Router to Wifi Laptop to LAN Desktop)



## Dr_apocalipsis (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, I have searched all over GOOGLE and couldn't find a good tutorial that completely explains how to set up a bridge connection.... and I'm NOT setting it up for this Xbox crap. What I need is a ability to share Internet over my LAN network. I can already set up a LAN net. so that I'd be able to see shared drives through both computers. AND I already know that "to set a bridge connection you need to select 2 networks, right click and click on 'bridge connections'" - BUT that doesn't work. What I'm looking for as a more in depth tutorial on how to set it up. Including Writing the IP on both computers.

So here is the connection map.
Wireless Router ---> (Wireless card) Laptop [bridge connection] (Lan) ---> (Lan) Desktop Computer.

I think that there has to be some correlation between what I write in the TCP-IP section on my Laptop, Desktop and what is written in my wireless router settings (192.168.1.1 in a browser).

Thanks 
This should work with any Wifi router because all that is needed to be done is to access it thorough typing in the web browser (192.168.1.1) and entering the information

Laptop:
Has both Lan and Wifi
Windows 7

Desktop:
Has Lan
Windows Xp


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Greetings Dr_apocalipsis,

If i understand, you want to share an internet connection with a single static IP?

If you want to share an internet connection over a LAN, you don't use a bridge, you need a _connection sharing device_.

You can use Windows ICS (internet connection sharing) for this. It includes DHCP, NAT and other services needed to share an internet IP connection with multiple systems on a LAN.

Let me know if i have not understood, or can provide more info.

Riv


----------



## Dr_apocalipsis (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, THNAK YOU VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY MERRY CRISTMASS MUCH.... that WORKED PERFECTLY


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

You are Welcome!

And That is a bigger gift for me than you could possibly guess also! 

You also have a very merry holiday season.

Riv


----------

